# First Skiff



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Since I moved to Florida in May I have been looking for a flats boat. I bought one today. Excuse me if I don't post for a while.


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice skiff. Congrats!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Very nice Dolphin...Congrats and Enjoy Mike.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Definately a nice first skiff.
Looks like all it needs is some cushions and your good to go!


----------



## tpasurf1 (Mar 25, 2011)

congrats on the new skiff, cant wait to see some pictures of slime on the boat!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

bad ass first skiff! congrats!


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

nice ride. you are going to have a lot of fun in it.. just bleach those cushions !


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

> Since I moved to Florida in May I have been looking for a flats boat. I bought one today. Excuse me if I don't post for a while.




Looks like a nice skiff, but..........post some other pictures and Skiff info.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

SearchTempest three times a day will help you find your boat, but don't hesitate to buy when you find it. The seller sent me a screen shot of over twenty emails from buyers that didn't pull the trigger fast enough. I was already gone with the boat, motor, trailer, casting platform, Stiffy Hybrid PP, jack plate, PFD's, fire extinguisher, trim tabs and trolling motor.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

> Thank you


That picture was just an average day at the bea ch.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Whatd i miss? :-?
Feel free to pm it to me


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Whatd i miss? :-?
> Feel free to pm it to me


It was a photo of 5 different STD's you can get.


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

That is a great looking skiff!
Congratulations, if you dont mind me asking, how much was it.

I'm currently scouring the internet classifieds and Dolphins are in my search list


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> > Whatd i miss? :-?
> > Feel free to pm it to me
> 
> 
> It was a photo of 5 different STD's you can get.


Or was that five PDFs you could wear?  They did look inflated! Not sure how secure the straps were though. :-X


----------

